

The Art of Approximation: MIT course on back-of-the-envelope calculations - bumbledraven
http://web.mit.edu/6.055/

======
hga
Open CourseWare capture of the Spring 2008 class:
[http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-
Compute...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-
Science/6-055JSpring-2008/CourseHome/index.htm)

------
realitygrill
Sanjoy's got a book coming out soon on this called _Street-Fighting
Mathematics_

~~~
bumbledraven
Pre-ordered! Thanks for the tip.

